# Checkmate



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Ok typing Gods, get to work. @Kaizuka @Barakiel

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
Not that I think of. It's 1 in the morning, I had an argument with my mom and went to bed early. Male, teen. Normal State of mind.

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19492449396/in/explore-2015-07-08/
Is this the morning,evening or noon? The picture says morning, but it feels more like evening.The exposure is pristine in such a way that the grass and flowers show up more clearly than the sun which is in the background.What is that? Wheat?


*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
Uggh. Why does the car have to break down now? Not on the day I didn't want it to(I'm not really passionate about concerts and music). Anyway, what can we do about it? What are our options? Can we call a mechanic, is there a police station nearby to walk to? 

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*
To be honest, I don't enjoy parties. Tasty food that is offered at parties makes me feel unhealthy and sick. When I eat junk food(In larger quantities in parties), I usually gain weight. I'm feeling hopeless about losing this extra fat because it's getting everywhere- in my stomach, on my legs. I don't truly care about how I look or how others perceive me, but putting on extra weight is unhealthy. It's wrong to try and hurt your own body. Food at parties usually messes up my stomach real bad. I won't go to the party unless everybody else really wants to go. Even if they make me go, I will only eat the food that's healthy like soup. I don't trust the driver about the drinking scenario. What do I do?

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
What sort of belief? If it's something that's really personal, I will lash out at them vehemently, the way a tiger attacks it's prey. Don't get me started on some things. But usually it's hard to make me angry or fight. If it is something that is logically right, I'll correct them. For example, if somebody says that the sun rises in the west, really? This also depends on the scenario. If it was a bus full of people going for an astronomy quiz, I doubt I would say anything. This answer will change with time, just like other things.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
*
I wouldn't really care. Fat people eat a lot of food. Unclean and messy people can be messy, they have a right to be(I am ). Weird people can be weird(I'm whimsical, according to my friends). 

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
Some of my important values are honesty,curiosity and eccentricity. My values come from who I am, as a person. I don't think they'll ever change. They might if something bad happens from them. I am eccentric,curious and honest.

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*
a)My enjoyment of being different. Most of my friends care too much about how they look and how society views them. I don't care about it that much. I'm intelligent, with a MENSA IQ(Even though IQ means nothing), but lazier than a sloth. My bedroom is a mess. Doing things is so hard. Cleaning up is repulsive. It's like fighting with somebody.
b)I work toward goals I really care about, such as qualifying for the IOI.
b)I would change :
1) My tendency to start a lot of things simultaneously but never finish most of them.(This is because of my tendency to do just that.)I've become good a lot of things,but a master of none, which I really desire.
2)My Laziness. I wish doing things and cleaning up was easier.
3)My thoughts. I suffer from negative thoughts and constant sadness.
4)My tendency to get pushed around easily by other people.

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
I accept gut feelings, but their correctness varies. They are usually triggered all the time.

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
a)Listening to music(How contradictory right?),competitive programming,writing poetry/novel, spending time on wikipedia.
b)Organizing,eating,having to go to places with a lot of people,repetition and memorization.

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?
*

I try to think less about their weaknesses and wrongdoings. Come on, everybody makes mistakes.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

bump


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

@hoopla @angelcat @Princess Langwidere @Living dead @Pressed Flowers @Greyhart @shinynotshiny @fair phantom @Barakiel @just for the spark


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

@Living dead @Grey Romantic


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't know XD
The only functions I really feel you use are Fi and Te.And somehow you are so T-ish but then you say something surprising and more F, so I feel like your Fi is not dom or aux.Otherwise I'm not really sure.
But I wanna know, so I'm subscribing 

Coming back later!


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Isfp.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> Isfp.


I disagree with the all hands on sort of thing. I'm a clutz.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

You give me too much credit. I know nothing :dread:

I'll share my overall impression in a bit.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Will be back later to give my input D:


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

I mostly get a sense of Fi (enjoy being different and eccentric, lashing out if someone attacks a personal belief, caring about weight because it's how _you _personally feel about your body and not how society treats your weight). I see Te in your wanting to correct illogical statements (example about the sun). Your laziness and disinterest in organization overall points against strong Te, and you sound like a feeler more than a thinker. That's all I'm getting for now.


----------



## Future2Future (Jun 28, 2015)

Something tells me INTJ...


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

TheEpicPolymath said:


> I disagree with the all hands on sort of thing. I'm a clutz.


a). subjective b). doesn't say against Se aux.

Most I see is Fi and no Ne.


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

Commenting to subscribe, will give this a read and a real response in a bit.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

ProtoCosmos said:


> Something tells me INTJ...


What makes you say so? I think he typed INTJ for a while, but I could be confusing him with someone else.


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

TheEpicPolymath said:


> *5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
> *
> I wouldn't really care. Fat people eat a lot of food. Unclean and messy people can be messy, they have a right to be(I am ). Weird people can be weird(I'm whimsical, according to my friends).


Here's a perfect example, actually, since I feel you didn't really answer this question. I am fat, and I do not eat a lot (and I eat pretty healthy, in general). However, I have thin friends who can put away way more food than I would even _think_ to, and a lot of it is junk food. I realize you're hearing these things and not seeing them, but how does this change your opinion of your first belief statement? 

Actually, though, all these statements are belief statements coming from within, and not necessarily objectively factual, so I'm seeing a pattern of Fi > Te. Without reading the rest of your questionnaire, my vote is going to be ISFP so far.


----------



## Future2Future (Jun 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> What makes you say so? I think he typed INTJ for a while, but I could be confusing him with someone else.


There's some sort of Te-ish vibe with implicit Fi and I sense Ni in there too. Definitely not an extrovert, so he could be either INTJ or ISFP, but given how Te is stronger than Fi, I lean towards INTJ.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

ProtoCosmos said:


> There's some sort of Te-ish vibe with implicit Fi and I sense Ni in there too. Definitely not an extrovert, so he could be either INTJ or ISFP, but given how Te is stronger than Fi, I lean towards INTJ.


I remember a previous questionnaire where I saw a lot of Te, but this one seems more Fi.


----------



## Future2Future (Jun 28, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> I remember a previous questionnaire where I saw a lot of Te, but this one seems more Fi.


Seems a lot Fi but at the same time, I don't think any ISFP would have this much Te...
Could be a 4 or 6, though.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

@TheEpicPolymath ISFP. Se and Fi all over the place, some Ni, Te tugging on in the background.

I thought ISTP first, but I changed my mind.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Now that's interesting.


----------

